# Which hydraulic valve? Need suggestions.



## JerryW (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a question for you hydraulic smart people. My project is I'm adapting a Boss V angle plow blade and frame to my 02 JD skid steer. The blades and related carraige are to be welded to a universal skid steer mounting plate. Regular snow plow hydraulic cylinders will move the blade halves forward and they return by springs, just like it's used on a truck. My skid steer has the two normal hydraulic connectors on the front rated at 17.6 GPM and 3,100 PSI relief pressure. What type of hydraulic valve do I need to install to be able to control the blade halves so I can move either, or both together, to form the scoop or side to side angle? If you can suggest a valve from a catalog - like from Northern Tool, etc. - it would really be appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------

